# Sebaceous Adenitis



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, but I know people who have. The only good thing about it- it is cosmetic and does not kill them. If he has it and you follow the canine dermotologists regimen, it is expensive in the beginning but tapers off over time. You will bath every day, oil a few times a week, vitamin A, cyclosporin and tar shampoo. But in time the dose of meds reduces, the number of days between baths gets longer and it becomes manageable. Good luck. I'll bee praying for you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, but I know people who have. The only good thing about it- it is cosmetic and does not kill them. If he has it and you follow the canine dermotologists regimen, it is expensive in the beginning but tapers off over time. You will bath every day, oil a few times a week, vitamin A, cyclosporin and tar shampoo. But in time the dose of meds reduces, the number of days between baths gets longer and it becomes manageable. Good luck. I'll bee praying for you!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sort of suspicious that one of mine has it, too. We did blood tests to rule out addisons and hypothyroid so now I'm trying to decide if I should do the punch.


----------

